# Ridley Crossbow 2009 frame



## ackie (Mar 8, 2009)

I have been offered a 'new' 2009 Ridley Crossbow frame and Zornyc forks (in my size) for what I believe to be a decent price (£300).
It's just like this one.










Is there much difference between this and the 2011 version (see below)? 
Should I snap it up or save my pennies?
Ta


----------



## noavg55 (Jan 2, 2003)

i had an 08 crossbow and loved it .wish i never sold it


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Looks like..*

paint is the only difference..


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

2 year old frame/fork for around $490 or brand new for $625 (on sale at cxworld presently)
is 2 years worth only $135 in devaluation?


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

One thing to check: The 09 version I have does not have rack mounts or fender mounts, but does have cage mounts on the seat and down tubes. However, other frames (same model, color, everything) come with them. Just make sure you get them if you need them.

The bike is killer. Its a blast to ride. As for the deal, I always shoot just under where they are asking. Good luck!


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

Either way it's a good deal on a solid frameset IMO. Ridleys fit weird - make sure the top tube length is appropriate for your reach. I ride a 56 road bike but the 52 fits me fine in cross.


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

It's the high BB that makes them fit differently than road bikes. Have to go by top tube length.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

mudrock said:


> It's the high BB that makes them fit differently than road bikes.


It's because Ridley's frame sizes are based on seat-tube center-to-center, not center-to-top. The Ridleys also have comparatively steep seat-tubes, which you should take into account when looking at the top-tube length.

In any event, it's no secret but is openly published in their geometry charts. When comparing bikes, you always should look at the whole picture: STA, BB drop, fork length, HT length, horiz TT. Looks like more and more companies are getting on board with publishing stack and reach, but even then you still need to look at the details (to choose, for example, the correct seatpost).

BTW Ridley CX BB drop is roughly 5mm less than most road bikes, so even if it had anything to do with the fit, it wouldn't come close to accounting for the 2-3cm difference between Ridley frame sizes and other brands.


----------

